# Can you ID this Flower?



## LEFSElover (Jul 16, 2015)

We have volunteer flowers in terra cotta pots. 4 different pots/same foliage, 1st one finally bloomed 3 days ago. We didn't plant them, we're original owners so unless someone snuck in the garden and did us a very kind favor. > we figure maybe flyby miracles via perfectly placed bird droppings is how they joined our garden family.
Is there a place to post a close up photo?
Thank you


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2015)

*Good Morning Thread*

You can post pics here:  Random Photo Thread: The Sequel - Discuss Cooking ...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 16, 2015)

If you don't get an answer here, try Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center - The University of Texas at Austin. I have their app and have had good luck.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 16, 2015)

LEFSElover said:


> We have volunteer flowers in terra cotta pots. 4 different pots/same foliage, 1st one finally bloomed 3 days ago. We didn't plant them, we're original owners so unless someone snuck in the garden and did us a very kind favor. > we figure maybe flyby miracles via perfectly placed bird droppings is how they joined our garden family.
> Is there a place to post a close up photo?
> Thank you



Seeds fly with the wind, too.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 16, 2015)

LEFSElover said:


> We have volunteer flowers in terra cotta pots. 4 different pots/same foliage, 1st one finally bloomed 3 days ago. We didn't plant them, we're original owners so unless someone snuck in the garden and did us a very kind favor. > we figure maybe flyby miracles via perfectly placed bird droppings is how they joined our garden family.
> Is there a place to post a close up photo?
> Thank you



Hi - You can post it right here


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 16, 2015)

Of course!  Duh!  That'll teach me to look at the title of a thread first, instead of thinking you just wanted to post pics...


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Birds and squirrels drop seeds all over the place and it's always interesting to see what 'appears' in the yard each spring.  This year I was amazed to find a Red Currant Tomato plant that is thriving and producing like crazy out in the rock garden!  I couldn't find the plant this year, so I was so happy to see one of natures helpers gave me one.


----------

